# Black Female Security Guard Punched By White Man On Video



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 16, 2017)

*People have donated thousands of dollars and have even offered free legal help to a River North building guard who was punched by a man she tried to help over the weekend.*

The early Sunday attack was captured by surveillance cameras at the entrance of the building in the 600 block of North Franklin Street.  As of Monday afternoon, police reported no arrests.

The video shows the guard, Zoa Stigler, walking up to a man after he sat down on the sidewalk and leaned against the building just before 2 a.m. Sunday.  Stigler said she checked on whether the man needed help and then called Chicago police. 

Stigler is seen on the video bringing out a bucket after the man vomited.  Shortly afterward, another man and two women showed up and Stigler said she told the four to leave.

GoFundMe page to raise $5,000 for her expenses.  By mid-afternoon Monday, nearly $3,000 had been raised, much of it from residents of the building.

One condo owner wrote, "My friend is a really good lawyer and said he will represent her pro bono."






Asad Khan, who created the GoFundMe page, said Stigler began working there about two months ago.  She initially declined any financial help when he brought it up Sunday. 

“She said, ‘Oh no, no, no,’ ’’ according to Khan.  

But Khan said he spoke to her again on Monday, telling her he was going ahead with the page "because we are getting so many people who want to help.’’

*“She needs surgery on her eye,’’ Khan said. “He fractured her right eye socket and the bridge of her nose."*

Khan called Stigler an "exemplary" worker and an "amazing" person.  “Amazing person that she is, she actually cleaned up that guy’s vomit before she went to the hospital," he said.

The building acquired the surveillance system just a week ago. “I didn’t get it to catch anything like this,’’ he said. “Nothing like this has ever happened.’’ 

Photos from the video have been posted throughout the building. “We’ve shared it everywhere with all our residents,’’ he said. “Everybody is on the lookout for this guy.’’


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 16, 2017)

Video:


----------



## sunnieb (May 16, 2017)

ETA: she cleaned his vomit before going to the hospital?


----------



## Iammoney (May 16, 2017)

I'm glad they came to her aid. There are still good people out there


----------



## UniquelyDivine (May 16, 2017)

Stuff like this does nothing to help my disgust of white people, bastards.


----------



## belleama (May 16, 2017)

WTF??? How many times are they going to replay him punching her and those other folks just standing there??? Poor woman. :-(


----------



## Dellas (May 16, 2017)

belleama said:


> WTF??? How many times are they going to replay him punching her and those other folks just standing there??? Poor woman. :-(


I believe public purging can come back and people will turn a blind eye.


----------



## NapfroConsulate (May 16, 2017)

White people are the worst. I wonder if those white girls consider themselves feminists? None of them had the courage to call the cops on their friend? I hope they find that bastard.

Im gonna donate to her gofundme. Poor woman. Smh.

ETA: I like that the man is being called a thug. This is what the gofundme says. I got teary-eyed reading it. I also didnt realise it happened on Mother's Day.



My name is Asad Khan and I am the President of the Board for the 630 N Franklin Building where Zoa Stigler, our security officer was viciously attacked by a thug as she was doing her job by protecting our building early Sunday morning which happened to be MOTHER's DAY. He fractured her right eye socket and also the bridge of her nose. 

She was initially trying to help this thug by checking up on him to make sure he was doing alright as he was lying on the ground by the building. He proceeded to vomit by the building which prompted Zoa to request that he and his 3 friends move away as she needs to clean it up. As you can see in the video links below that this provoked the THUG to throw a water bottle at her and viciously punch her in the face before turning around and walking away. His 3 friends didn't do anything and turned around and walked away from the scene also.

Zoa is so dedicated and hard working that in spite of being in pain and disoriented, she had the mind set of cleaning up the mess caused by this thug before being taken to the hospital.... AMAZING!!

This story has been covered by every local Chicago news channel  as of yesterday and we are hoping to find this thug so that he can face the consequences. Some of the links to the video are below:

http://wgntv.com/2017/05/14/attack-on-security-guard-caught-on-video/

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...n-brutal-attack-sunday-morning-422218563.html

http://abc7chicago.com/news/river-n...cked;-police-search-for-man-in-video/1993645/

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2017/05/15/security-guard-sucker-punched-face-caught-on-video/

Zoa was unable to spend Mother's day with her 2 beautiful daughters, Sierra and Sheila as she is a Single mother who works part time to make ends meet and is going to school part time to finish her Business Finance degree.

She may require surgery on her eye to fix the damage and may have to take time off work and school for recovery. Let's all help the strong willed, amazing, hard working and kind ZOA by showing our love by supporting her financially!


----------



## toaster (May 16, 2017)

I was happy to see that most of the comments on the story yesterday were calling that guy out. 

One comment said she shouldn't have approached him after he threw the water bottle at her. Luckily, most of the replies to that comment called the guy an idiot. 

You know how internet comments can go left.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2017)

i hope he is caught and crimininally charged and then she personally sues him out of existence.

Those white women are despicable. Walked off with him like nothing happened.


----------



## Jasmataz (May 16, 2017)

The way they all just walked away like it was nothing makes me sick.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 16, 2017)

I won't watch the video. Things like this upset me too much. Instead of becoming desensitized to these things I've actually become increasingly hypersensitive. But I hope they catch this guy and that poor woman better take all that money them people donate. Every last single red cent and do what she needs to do with it.


----------



## RUBY (May 16, 2017)

So why haven't they caught him and his cohorts yet? In the age of technological advancements they should have been able to track them down by now. 

The CCTV images were crisp and clear. Even a 2 bit detective could be able to deduce that they were probably coming from a bar or venue in the area as they had been drinking. CCTV footage should be able to track down where they went next. Did they take a taxi? or did they go into a building in the area. At least one of the women had a phone in her hand which she was using. Pinpoint that cell phone and the records. 2 women and 2 men did not just disappear into the ether that night.


----------



## nysister (May 16, 2017)

I won't watch, I'm unhappy enough reading that. I hope someone puts a hit out on him and the tricks he's with mysteriously disappear.


----------



## BronzeVenus (May 16, 2017)

Man, whoever edited that video to show her being punched so many times can go to hell. So can those hoes that just walked off like that punk didn't just punch a female.

I'm seriously convinced that videos like this that are circulated of black women being attacked is a form of psychological warfare against black women, just like how police brutality against black men as a form of "entertainment" on the news was a form of psychological abuse on black people.


----------



## BronzeVenus (May 16, 2017)

This is probably a controversial opinion, but I dgaf. We - as in black people in general but especially black women - need to start arming ourselves and learning how to properly use self defense weapons. Knives, guns, pepper spray, whatever it takes. I've started carrying around a knife and mace.


----------



## WhereItsAt (May 16, 2017)

I'm not watching because I just can't do this today. This is the very reason I don't feel bad about my true feelings of alabasters. They prove me right every single day of my life.

He's a coward and stupid SOB. I hope they find this man and arrest him, then sue his ass into being homeless.

People want to mistreat us as black women. From our own men to others.. I guess we dont deserve to be protected either.

Edited for profanity and missing words.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (May 16, 2017)

BronzeVenus said:


> This is probably a controversial opinion, but I dgaf. We - as in black people in general but especially black women - need to start arming ourselves and learning how to properly use self defense weapons. Knives, guns, pepper spray, whatever it takes. I've started carrying around a knife and mace.




Me too, sad but I don't feel safe without something. I can't expect anyone to help me if anything goes wrong...


----------



## JerriBlank (May 16, 2017)

Pay her. Sue his ass so that you get paid every time his wack ass gets a check.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 16, 2017)

Videos these days just make me think about how many of these savages got away with attacking black women in the past. Just walked away, scot free.
No wonder we've been holding on to religion for so long. What else can you tell yourself when you're abused for generations and no one is ever held responsible. You just live with the damage done to you. Smh. 
Justice has been bypassing us for centuries. A man in the sky making it right in another life would make me feel better too.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 16, 2017)

SMH!!  i'm tired of us BW not be treated as WOMEN...she's a women just like dem skinny B's he's rolling with. Would he punch them in the face?  The disrespect....smh...


----------



## belleama (May 16, 2017)

> Mike Heathers
> 11 hours ago
> 2
> SPY BAR Thats the bar those punks hang at most weekends. They were there on that day also. The not so ladies that were with the not so man sub humans will give each other up sooner or later on their next fight. Or you can ask the people at SPY BAR who they are. Those punks should get the book thrown as a example. Im so sorry this has to happen to good people. Im just so sorry. Great things will come your way and please dont lose faith. These type of sub humans will be go to hell.



Look someone posted they know where they hang out!!!

ETA: Someone else said they have information on those "people" in the video.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 16, 2017)

BronzeVenus said:


> This is probably a controversial opinion, but I dgaf. We *- as in black people in general but especially black women - need to start arming ourselves and learning how to properly use self defense weapons. Knives, guns, pepper spray, whatever it takes.* I've started carrying around a knife and mace.


@ the bolded 

I'm in no way blaming the woman but ain't no way I would take on an unarmed security guard job.  It's kind of heartbreaking that a mother has to take on what really is a dangerous job in order to feed their family. 

I don't know what nationality the resident is who set up the go fund me account but he's a credit to whoever his people are....even though I suspect it was partially done to keep her from suing the building but I'ma choose to believe it was a nice gesture as well.


----------



## Supervixen (May 16, 2017)

I watched this totally accidentally on FB--I'm on my laptop and the video started playing automatically. 

THIS WAS DISGUSTING.  I was so disappointed that those females just looked calm and walked away like, "oh well."  I'm not SURPRISE, but I was disappointed.

I doubt the police will ever find this SSA and if they do, I'm sure he won't be punished to the fullest extent of the law.  I also hope the lady doesn't start talking about how she forgives him.  *** THAT!


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2017)

We also need to stop trying to help the random wp, male or female. we dont know where they are mentally in the age of Trump 

if he's  caught he'll play the blackout drunk card whoa is me and get a slap on the wrist.  if that.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> @ the bolded
> 
> I'm in no way blaming the woman but ain't no way I would take on an unarmed security guard job.  It's kind of heartbreaking that a mother has to take on what really is a dangerous job in order to feed their family.
> 
> I don't know what nationality the resident is who set up the go fund me account but he's a credit to whoever his people are....even though I suspect it was partially done to keep her from suing the building but I'ma choose to believe it was a nice gesture as well.


i was DL wondering if she doesnt have benefits or some type of hazard pay  and that she should probably sue the building too for those reasons if not. Why are they starting a GFM to cover her PTO? Sounds suspect.


----------



## toaster (May 16, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> i was DL wondering if she doesnt have benefits or some type of hazard pay  and that she should probably sue the building too for those reasons if not. Why are they starting a GFM to cover her PTO? Sounds suspect.


A lot of buildings hire their security guards from a separate security company. The building is most likely not her employer and the contract between the building and the security company would specify that they have no liability towards whatever employee is sent to their building.

The security guard is also probably a contract employee so she probably has no legal rights to sue her employer either. She should (in an ideal world) be well compensated for the risks she takes in her job, but you never know.


----------



## toaster (May 16, 2017)

I think that's why she was very specific when she said she would be pressing charges against the man that assaulted her. A criminal charge will help her civil case against him.


----------



## FearlessNik (May 16, 2017)

This isn't a racially motivated crime. It's an unfortunate part of the job. That A-Hole definitely commited a crime, but she's a security officer and part of her job is encountering violent people. It has nothing to do with her being a woman. When people see any form of "law enforcement" they don't generally see gender.


The GFM started out with a goal of 5k. In less that 24 hours the goal has been raised to 20k. She will be having surgery on her eye on Wednesday to fix the damage caused by the thug. The police will have some updates tomorrow about the assailant as I have a feeling that they will have some good news.

Comments:
- (Random commenter): What exactly is the Board of this building doing to contribute to Zoa's medical expenses and potential time she'll need to take off from work and school? You employ her and she got hurt on your watch, recorded by your building's camera's. I feel you owe it to all of the generous contributors to share YOUR commitment to Zoa's well-being, as I came here ready to donate and stopped because the building's board hasn't shared their intentions. She deserves YOUR support first and foremost.

-(Person who started the GFM): I wanted to comment on questions about her Worker's Comp Insurance. Zoa is employed through a Security agency that we have hired and she will be covered through their policy.


----------



## dream13 (May 16, 2017)

They arrested the bastard. I hope he's charged with felony assault, and she takes him for everything he has.


----------



## LadyRaider (May 16, 2017)

She saw someone who was sick and went to help... then what happened? The guy she helped punched her?


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2017)

LadyRaider said:


> She saw someone who was sick and went to help... then what happened? The guy she helped punched her?


pretty much


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2017)

FearlessNik said:


> This isn't a racially motivated crime. It's an unfortunate part of the job. That A-Hole definitely commited a crime, but she's a security officer and part of her job is encountering violent people. It has nothing to do with her being a woman. When people see any form of "law enforcement" they don't generally see gender.
> 
> 
> The GFM started out with a goal of 5k. In less that 24 hours the goal has been raised to 20k. She will be having surgery on her eye on Wednesday to fix the damage caused by the thug. The police will have some updates tomorrow about the assailant as I have a feeling that they will have some good news.
> ...


so this answers my question about her benefits coverage...


----------



## NapfroConsulate (May 16, 2017)

He turned himself in

Man caught on video punching female security guard apologizes after surrendering

A man caught on video punching a female security guard in River North is apologizing after surrendering to police, saying through a representative "there are consequences he knows he has to face."

"He knew what he did was wrong," Dawn Valenti said as she stood outside the Area Central police station where the man was being held Tuesday.  "I can't tell you how sorry he is.

"He hit a woman," she said. "That's not what he does."

Valenti, who is well-known for helping victims of Chicago violence, was not defending his actions. "I did not condone what he did,'' Valenti said.

She told reporters she knows the man's family through a friend and agreed to drive the man to the police station.

She would not identify him but said he has an "exemplary" record.  No charges had been announced as of mid-afternoon Tuesday.

The early Sunday attack was captured by surveillance cameras at the entrance of the building in the 600 block of North Franklin Street.

The video shows the guard, Zoa Stigler, walking up to a man after he sat down on the sidewalk and leaned against the building just before 2 a.m. Sunday.  Stigler said she checked on whether the man needed help and then called Chicago police.

Stigler is seen on the video bringing out a bucket after the man vomited.  By this time, another man and two women have showed up and Stigler said she told the four to leave.

“They didn’t want to,’’ Stigler said, telling her, “No. We’re fine right here.’’ Stigler said she insisted. “Move over," she told them. "You’ve got to go over, go over.’’

Before she knew it, the man began walking toward her. “I just knew something was coming towards me," Stigler said.

The man threw a water at her, then dropped the bottle and punched her in the face, according to the video.

“I fell back, I stumbled back,’’ Stigler said. “Oh my God, he just hit me in my eye,’’ Stigler said she thought to herself. “I’m in a daze, my vision is blurry, the left side of my face hurt."

The four then walked away. “He wasn’t stumbling when he walked away," she said. "He was steady. Like, no remorse, no nothing."

Stigler said the punch caused injuries to her nose and eye.

The president of the building's condo association has started a GoFundMe page to raise money for her expenses.  The initial goal was $5,000, then raised to $15,000 and then to $20,000 after donations poured in.

By mid-afternoon, more than $12,300 had been raised.

One owner of a condo in the building wrote, "My friend is a really good lawyer and said he will represent her pro bono."

Asad Khan, who created the GoFundMe page, said Stigler began working there about two months ago.  “She needs surgery on her eye,’’ Khan said. “He fractured her right eye socket and the bridge of her nose."

Khan called Stigler an "exemplary" worker and an "amazing" person.  “Amazing person that she is, she actually cleaned up that guy’s vomit before she went to the hospital."

On Tuesday afternoon, Stigler was at the Area Central police station looking at pictures of possible suspects. Detectives asked her if she could pick out the person who hit her.

“Oh yes,’’ she told the detectives. “I was surprised because I didn’t think I could."


----------



## ForestRose (May 17, 2017)

NapfroConsulate said:


> He turned himself in
> 
> Man caught on video punching female security guard apologizes after surrendering
> 
> ...


BS. Never seen so much BS in my life


----------



## Bmack (May 17, 2017)

I'm so upset watching this. He needs to go straight to jail.


----------



## Supervixen (May 17, 2017)

RECEIPT ALERT:
I used to think black Chicago was super small, no honey, ALL of Chicago is super small. Y'all want receipts....here you go. 

Do whatever you feel with the information this person provided.  

*MATT DELEON
SARAH BENAVIDES*


----------



## Atthatday (May 17, 2017)

Did they think that his name would be totally private, in this day and age? WRONG! Throw him under the jail!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 17, 2017)

NapfroConsulate said:


> "He hit a woman," she said. "That's not what he does."



Uh, apparently, that IS what he does...



NapfroConsulate said:


> She would not identify him but said he has an "exemplary" record.



Exemplary record is officially cancelled.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 17, 2017)

Side note: I can not fathom being punched in the face like that.


----------



## NapfroConsulate (May 17, 2017)

ForestRose said:


> BS. Never seen so much BS in my life





KCcurly said:


> Uh, apparently, that IS what he does...
> 
> 
> 
> Exemplary record is officially cancelled.



I was especially disturbed by that woman's words because the article mentioned the woman speaking for him, that drove him to the police station "Valenti, who is well-known for helping victims of Chicago violence, "

Like what?

I looked up Dawn Valenti. She on Twitter apologizing, saying she wasn't defending him. Here is her twitter page. Not sure why she was speaking for him and saying alldat. Dumb broad.

She's getting rightfully dragged. I can't believe she considers herself a crisis responder and basically advocated for him, decided to protect him, speak for him, award him anonymity, and use language that made him sound like the victim.

Dawn Valenti


----------



## Misseyl (May 17, 2017)

That bastard.  I hope she sues the pants off his backside.  Knowing the justice system, even though it is shown on CCTV, he might still walk.  Nevertheless, if I was the victim, I'd make sure he takes care of me and my family for quite some time.  Sue his *******.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 17, 2017)




----------



## JerriBlank (May 17, 2017)

Supervixen said:


> RECEIPT ALERT:
> I used to think black Chicago was super small, no honey, ALL of Chicago is super small. Y'all want receipts....here you go.
> 
> Do whatever you feel with the information this person provided.
> ...



Wowwew. I thought he was with the woman in pink. His wife has weird body language with the other guy.
Or maybe he's went upside her head before, and she was looking for a buffer in case he turned on them, so she toddler behind the other guy.
Either way, blast his business all over the Internet!
And that guy needs to stop raising the Gofundme limit, and just let it go over. It looks greedy to keep doing that. Like "let's see how much more I can get," versus it just going over what he asked.
Clearly, people will give for a cause that touches them, no need to manipulate the amount any more.


----------



## Petal26 (May 17, 2017)

What a POS.    I'm not going to click on the video because they're using this as entertainment now.   

This guy is latino, so he's going to jail.    He's gonna learn there...


----------



## okange76 (May 17, 2017)

CCTV is everywhere.  When will people learn that you can't get away with anything these days?  The only place you can get away with anything is in your own house with the blinds shut.  As soon as you step outside,  you are on screen all over the place whether you can spot the cameras or not.

ETA: add smart phones and it's a wrap. Smart phones are everywhere, even in the villages in developing nations.  You will be caught if someone has a pic or video of you.


----------



## nysister (May 17, 2017)

Trash. With last names I expected.

Why does his being an active duty soldier not surprise me. 

http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/man-who-hit-river-north-guard-is-going-to-make-this-right/


----------



## Bmack (May 17, 2017)

I want him to suffer for this. Those women, and especially the other men are accomplices and should suffer too.


----------



## werenumber2 (May 17, 2017)

Petal26 said:


> This guy is latino, so he's going to jail.    He's gonna learn there...



Eh, George Zimmerman wouldn't see the light of day if that was the case and he's definitely more "Latino-presenting" than the goon who punched the security guard. 

I hope she's able to sue because I see the "justice" system pulling the okey-doke.


----------



## Transformer (May 17, 2017)

I hope that he is dishonorably discharged from the military.


----------



## kanozas (May 17, 2017)

Most men don't punch women but Imma lay this one in BM's laps because of all their nasty verbal and physical behavior and hatred against BW.  People think this is ok and nothing so big a deal cuz  BM do it.  Reason I say this is that WM are known to say that we get too riled up with police abuse because we kill each other.  We have rappers punching BF concert goers.  BW are intentionally set up and this is one result.


----------



## dynamic1 (May 18, 2017)

He would've never turned himself in if there was no video evidence. He isn't apologetic in the least bit.


----------



## Petal26 (May 18, 2017)

werenumber2 said:


> Eh, George Zimmerman wouldn't see the light of day if that was the case and he's definitely more "Latino-presenting" than the goon who punched the security guard.
> 
> I hope she's able to sue because I see the "justice" system pulling the okey-doke.


George Zimmerman had a retired judge dad, all the racist second amendment/stand your ground people, the cops, and even his prosecutor behind him tho (I'm sure he made a pact with the devil) smh.   Hopefully this douchebag won't have much support because of the video, and maybe go at least a few days and get his a$$ beat in jail.   I am praying she'll sue and get paid either way though.  

I just want him to experience what it's like to get abused by someone more physically powerful than him, on top of losing all his coins.  That's the only way they'll learn


----------



## MizAvalon (May 18, 2017)

I can't bear to watch the video but COME THROUGH Angeline Jessica Motzny!


----------



## kxlot79 (May 18, 2017)

Pitiful.
And it's true: Chicago is super duper small, like a giant one stoplight town. Errrbody know somebody.


----------



## Supervixen (May 20, 2017)

The subhuman was bailed out with $250k last night. I wish someone would take one for the team with him.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 20, 2017)

Supervixen said:


> The subhuman was bailed out with $250k last night. I wish someone would take one for the team with him.


It is Chicago people get shot all.the.time.


----------



## Supervixen (May 20, 2017)

Mrs. Verde said:


> It is Chicago people get shot all.the.time.



Ha. Too bad it's not for this type of thing.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 26, 2019)

Sometimes the system works. 
*Army vet gets 3 years in prison for punching security guard*
Matthew DeLeon had received a less-than-honorable discharge from the Army after assaulting 46-year-old security officer Zoa Stigler in 2017.

By Andy Grimm@agrimm34  Jul 17, 2019, 6:00pm CDTShare this on Facebook (opens in new window)





Surveillance video showed the attack on the security guard outside a River North condo building in 2017.
 ABC7

An Army veteran who did two tours of duty in Afghanistan was sentenced Wednesday to three years in prison for punching out security guard and grandmother Zoa Stigler outside a River North apartment building in 2017.

Matthew DeLeon, who received a less-than-honorable discharge from the Army after he was charged in the assault, pleaded guilty to aggravated battery in a deal with prosecutors that was finalized at a hearing at the Cook County Courthouse in Skokie.

DeLeon slugged Stigler after she approached him as he vomited after a night of drinking outside the building at 630 N. Franklin St. — an incident that was captured on surveillance video and quickly went viral on the internet.

DeLeon fled the scene, but turned himself in two days later, after seeing video himself on the news. Defense attorney Richard Fenbert said Wednesday DeLeon did not remember hitting Stigler. Stigler suffered broken bones in her face, but was cleaning up DeLeon’s vomit when an ambulance arrived.

DeLeon had no criminal history and was a decorated combat veteran, added. DeLeon, who has suffered from mental health and drinking problems, expressed remorse for hitting Stigler, Fenbert said.


----------



## Transformer (Aug 26, 2019)

I’m pissed that he didn’t get a Dishonorable discharge.  This means he will be granted an upgrade in three years.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 26, 2019)

Transformer said:


> I’m pissed that he didn’t get a Dishonorable discharge.  This means he will be granted an upgrade in three years.


I took the phrase "less than honorable discharge" as a dishonorable one.  I see now that there are some step of discharge between the two.


----------



## kxlot79 (Aug 27, 2019)

On occasion I have been known to moonlight as an Uber driver. And last summer guess who I picked up! 
It was such a crazy, sad ride.
I was heartbroken to learn that this poor woman, Ms Stigler, is/was STILL working as a security guard! Imagine my dismay/shock/horror to hear that! And not only that but the money that had been raised on her behalf on GoFundMe was as of last summer still inaccessible to her! Which was especially troubling because I had donated $15 to the fund.
Welp!
I hope things have gotten brighter for the victim of this hot mess.


----------



## chocolat79 (Aug 28, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> On occasion I have been known to moonlight as an Uber driver. And last summer guess who I picked up!
> It was such a crazy, sad ride.
> I was heartbroken to learn that this poor woman, Ms Stigler, is/was STILL working as a security guard! Imagine my dismay/shock/horror to hear that! And not only that but the money that had been raised on her behalf on GoFundMe was as of last summer still inaccessible to her! Which was especially troubling because I had donated $15 to the fund.
> Welp!
> I hope things have gotten brighter for the victim of this hot mess.


That's wild! Poor lady  . Do you know why the GFM money is inaccessible to her?


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 10, 2019)

From what I remember, it had something to do with the fund being controlled by/accessible to one of/some of the residents of her building; and  transferring ownership of the account to her. Also, something about how the funds were essentially in some kind of limbo/escrow while ownership of the funds was established and the legitimacy of her access. (I think this can happen when the fund is risen on behalf of someone else, and then the amount is wildly more than they expected and they get tempted to keep/skim the money— like that scam with that couple and the fake veteran, remember? 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5bedf07be4b0860184a6b0cc/amp
)
Things like scams happening make crowdfunding sites more tenacious about legitimizing the recipient of donations. I also think it may be a racial/sexist issue.
To think that this woman who is a grandmother was so horribly brutalized, and up until last summer was still living in the hood (where I assumed she lived because I picked her up) and working as an unarmed security guard, probably at $10-$12/hr. It’s heartbreaking and infuriating.


chocolat79 said:


> That's wild! Poor lady  . Do you know why the GFM money is inaccessible to her?


----------

